# Three Images (Suite for Bassoon, Viola and Cimbalom)



## Lukas K (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you my work "Three Images" I finished this summer. It's a suite for bassoon, viola and cimbalom. It should be premiered live in december.


I - Lento



II - Lento



III - Allegro - Andante - Allegro



Hope you enjoy it! 

Lukas


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 2, 2013)

very cool work!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, Lukas, really fantastic music. Surprising modulations, lovely rhythmic play, and you did a lot with only 3 instruments. Very inspiring. The last movement was my favourite, good job on the transition from allegro to andante.
You're only 26, huh? You will only go upwards and onwards!


----------



## KEnK (Sep 2, 2013)

Loved it!

There's not nearly enough music like that being posted here.
Coherence, structure, interplay and a pretty unique "combo".

It's not samples, right?
If so- great programming too.

The cimbalom is doing some weird pan jumps occasionally,
but who cares.

Wish there was more on your sc page.

k


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate it!

@Ned Thanks, I hope you're right! The second year of my (kinda late) conservatory studies just began, so let's see :wink: 

@KEnK Actually, it IS samples. I'm quite curious how it's gonna sound live. Regarding the cimbalom pan jumps, it's probably because the samples are pretty close miked so the stereo field is quite wide.

Thanks again!

Lukas


----------



## KEnK (Sep 3, 2013)

Lukas K @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> @KEnK Actually, it IS samples.


Hah!

At 1st listen I thought it was but then I thought- it just sounded to good.

Which libraries are these? (if you don't mind saying)

As to the pan jumping- I've encountered that on a few of my libs.
It's the developers being sloppy or in too much of a hurry to get the job done right.
My solution has been to make the offending instrument a mono track, 
then use other means for stereo width.

k


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks!

The libraries are:

Bassoon: BWW (Orchestral Tools)
Viola: LASS (Audiobro)
Cimbalom: Moldova Concert Cimbalom (Precisionsound)


----------



## KEnK (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for that info-

I haven't heard much (or anything?)
from these libs in a "solo" context.

I listened to your allegro again just now.
Hope you post more of your music!

k


----------



## ModalRealist (Sep 4, 2013)

A real treat to listen to, thanks for posting it! Such an unusual (to my limited experience!) combination, but it sounds great. Huge kudos to the mockup too. Listening through my hifi it pretty much fooled me. The LASS first chair viola sounds remarkably nice in this context. Best wishes for the premiere!


----------



## Farkle (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice! These types of contemporary chamber combos were really "hot" when I was in composition school, and I was always leery of them, because students often just "got weird" with them.

You really controlled and expressed the musicality of all three instruments. I particularly love the slow, elegaic opening of Mvmt 2. You have a gift for melody, that bassoon line just cries out with poignancy. 

Also, nice creative restraint, on letting the viola slowly let those open 5ths just drift and be ethereal.

The Viola is an underrepresented instrument, imo. If you've ever heard Hindemith's sonatas for Viola, you'll see that it is an exceptionally robust and versatile instrument.

Check out my fave sonata by Hindemith: Particularly Mvmt 1 (super aggressive and rhythmic) and Mvmt 2 (so plaintive and sad).

http://youtu.be/hBW3VshYcuc

I'm out the door, but want to hear mvmt 3 when I get home. Congrats again!!

Mike


----------



## ryans (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent work. Really enjoyed these pieces.

Ryan


----------



## apessino (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonderful music! Thanks for sharing... :D


----------



## TGV (Sep 4, 2013)

Very good. What Farkle says: you managed to let the instruments speak in their own register and idiom, while maintaining musical coherence.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful work, excellent programming, and unique combo. Lento II was my favorite.


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, I didn't expect such a positive feedback!

Big thanks to all!

@ModalRealist Thanks! I will definitely post the live recording after the premiere so we can compare the mockup with reality.

@Farkle Thanks for your in-depth feedback Mike. It means a lot to me! Also thanks for the Hindemith's sonata recommendation, it's quite inspiring.

Lukas


----------

